# Programme lassen sich nicht mehr installieren



## TheCGamer (16. Juli 2014)

Hi Community
Ich hab mal wieder ein kleines(oder großes) Problemchen mit meinem Rechner.
Und zwar lassen sich keine Programme mehr auf meinem Rechner installiern. Es hat irgendetwas mit dem Temp Ordner zu tun in dem die Programme ihre Dateien während der Installation reinspeichern, weil ich jedesmal ne Fehlermeldung krieg in der Irgendwas von temp drinsteht. Es lässt sich kein Programm installieren, also liegt es nicht an den Programmen.
Als Admin ausführen sowie den kompletten Inhalt des Temp Ordners löschen hab ich schon probiert.
Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64Bit.
Systemplatte ist eine 60GB SSD von OCZ  auf der noch um die 6GB frei sind. Die sollte aber bald getauscht werden.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## Panagianus (16. Juli 2014)

Lass mal ccleaner drüberlaufen und reinige auch die Registery


----------



## timbo01 (16. Juli 2014)

Du hast einfach zu wenig Platz auf deiner Systemplatte frei.
Das Entpacken oder Erstellen von .rar/zip Archiven wird so auch nicht funktionieren.

Schaff einfach etwas Platz auf der SSD und dann wirst du auch wieder Programme installieren können


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Juli 2014)

Es handelt sich um kleine programme die installiert nichtmal 100mb brauchen... Ich denke nicht dass ich zu wenig platz habe.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (16. Juli 2014)

ja, das würd ich auch als Ansatzpunkt nehmen. Windows reagiert mitunter sehr störrisch, wenn es der Meinung ist "es reicht vielleicht nicht", gerade wenn Dateien beim enpacken expandiert werden, ist dann schnell Schluss.

Lasse mal den CCleaner "aufräumen"..

*Edit*: Mach es trotzdem mal


----------



## informatrixx (16. Juli 2014)

Probiere mal das:

Windowstaste + R gleichzeitig drücken,

msiexec /unregister

msiexec /regserver


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Juli 2014)

Der Vorschlag von Informatrixx hat leider nicht funktioniert.
CCleaner findet beim scannen irgendwiewie keine Registry Issues, obwohl ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann weil der Rechner seit 2,5 Jahren ohne Windows Neuinstallation läuft. Neuinstallation werde ich aber machen sobald ich mir meine neue SSD geholt hab.
Bei mir is grad ein Kumpel (98jonesy hier im Forum) der mal ein ähnliches Problem hatte. Bei ihm lag es daran dass in der Registry die Datei NoSafeSettings oder so fehlte...Wir haben grade geschaut und rausgefunden dass diese bei mir auch fehlt. Wie könnte man das beheben? Oder gibts noch andere Vorschläge zur Lösung?
Danke schonmal


----------



## informatrixx (16. Juli 2014)

vielleicht hilft das: "Microsoft Fix It für Problem bei Deinstallation/Installation von Software":

https://support.microsoft.com/mats/Program_Install_and_Uninstall/de-de


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Juli 2014)

Des stinkt mir ez echt aber ich kann nichmal den Fix It ausführen


----------



## informatrixx (16. Juli 2014)

das ist ärgerlich..

Probier mal, das Fix it im abgesicherten Modus zu starten (F8 beim Booten)

Danach wieder normal starten, ob's dann geht?


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juli 2014)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> weil ich jedesmal ne Fehlermeldung krieg in der Irgendwas von temp drinsteht.


 Gibt es dazu auch eine _etwas_ genauere Beschreibung?


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Juli 2014)

Sorry aber der Fix It funktioniert auch im Abgesicherten Modus nicht.


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Juli 2014)

Sorry für Doppelpost aber hier noch eine der Fehlermeldungen...


----------



## XT1024 (17. Juli 2014)

Die liest sich so als ob irgendwas mit den Berechtigungen nicht in Ordnung sein könnte. Normalerweise verstellen die sich aber auch nicht von selbst. 
Wie sehen denn die Berechtigungen aus (Eigenschaften, tab Sicherheit) und wer ist Besitzer (Erweitert)?


----------



## TheCGamer (17. Juli 2014)

Bei den Berechtigungen hab ich alles auf Vollzugriff gestellt.
Besitzer Trusted Installer.
Hier noch mal ein paar Screens:


----------



## TheCGamer (30. Juli 2014)

Wollt mich hier nur nochmal melden. Ich hab mir jetzt eine neue SSD geholt und Windows neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder problemlos.


----------

